# Multi quote replies



## Trithor (Jun 17, 2013)

How do you put multiple quotes into a single reply to reply to them? The only way I can do it is to reply to each comment in a multiple of replies. I have seen others reply to a number of quotes within a single reply.? ??


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2013)

click on the multi-quote button "+ until the last one you want to quote, then use the single "quote" button.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Eric, will give it a try.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 17, 2013)

Eric, thanks, I see now how it works. Thank you.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2013)

OK, have fun.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going to need step by steps, sorry.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK, have fun.





Ozpaph said:


> I'm going to need step by steps, sorry.



Click on the icon with the " on it first (and for all you want a reply for) then finally click the word "Quote"


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2013)

it's " "+ ".


----------



## Trithor (Jun 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK, have fun.





Ozpaph said:


> I'm going to need step by steps, sorry.





NYEric said:


> it's " "+ ".



Hey presto! it works


----------



## Stone (Jun 19, 2013)

Hah! how about that. I gotta learn that


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2013)

ah....


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 19, 2013)

So it is possible to teach an old dog a new trick!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> So it is possible to teach an old dog a new trick!



 c'mon Rick, you're not that old! :rollhappy:
('course you were probably talking about me...  )


----------



## Trithor (Jun 19, 2013)

I am pleased to see that there are others who did not know how it worked either. (I was considering asking the question under an alias!)


----------

